# Morse Key Parts



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

All,
Has anyone got a "mushroom" type mores key knob that they are prepared to part with? (similar to the style used on the small MIMCO box key). Its needed to see if I can try and control on-coming hand Tremors.Happy to pay good price.
I have looked on Ebay and and I can get a female version costing £35.00 inc.P&P from USA + getting a US Export Licence.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

How are you looking on ebay?
I just did a quick search on both 'Morse key' and 'Telegraph key' and hundreds came up in all sorts of shapes and sizes. 
Best bet to suit your description would probably be ex military.


----------



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

Mad Landsman said:


> How are you looking on ebay?
> I just did a quick search on both 'Morse key' and 'Telegraph key' and hundreds came up in all sorts of shapes and sizes.
> Best bet to suit your description would probably be ex military.


Thanks for help, I have done those searches, I don't need a key, (I have one of those, a straight Up & Downer), I only need a mushroomed shaped knob because I have big fingers.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Maybe get another key complete and remove the knob - It would be cheaper than the import from US. 
Good luck!


----------



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

Mad Landsman said:


> Maybe get another key complete and remove the knob - It would be cheaper than the import from US.
> Good luck!


I am slowly coming top that conclusion as well . :O(((


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Have you contacted Birket's on the Strait in Lincoln ? TFN 01522 520767
http://www.zyra.org.uk/birkett.htm
You never know with that shop


----------



## J. Davies (Dec 29, 2010)

Morse key knobs are similar to knobs on chests of drawers, wardrobes, cabinets etc. I found one for my old Marconi key in a hardware shop.


----------



## DickGraham (Oct 2, 2017)

If you know someone who has a 3D printer (don't we all?) he could print one to your exact specifications.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

#1 ...If by Mimco “box key you mean the Mimco 365? You’ll have a hard job getting the knob off as it is (from memory) an integral part of the metal arm.
Italian Begali make morse keys *here* and may customise a knob for you.


----------



## Troppo2 (Jun 25, 2018)

I have a 365...just checked, and the knob screws off...


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Gifted a 365 (with regret) to a local amateur and my earlier model Mimco "365" bakelite knob looks ingeniously attached to the main arm.
365's or earlier don't come cheap and have no intention of ruining its provenance by attempting to unscrew.


----------



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you all for your ideas, suggestions and recommendations. I have decided to buy a cheap Morse key with a nice looking mushroom type knob and a bag of various shaped similar wooden draw knobs all for a LOT less than paying American Prices & P&P)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Suggest check insulation resistance/conductivity of drawer knob before use. It does no harm and you may find not all arms are at earth potential.

(By all means use redundant key knob for a drawer but not vice versa).


----------



## Dimples82 (Aug 24, 2014)

David, Hi,
Thanks for input, fortunately the key is needed to see if I can try and control on-coming hand tremors and not 'in anger'.
best regards


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

GM D82. In that case may I suggest you check the insulation of your current key in case you have been trembling under a misapprehension? I know I trembled more than a bit when misconnected to that Pennant.


----------

